# [SOLVED] Can't Stop HDD Rebooting from ERROR 100c??? Please Help?



## BuckS (Jun 19, 2008)

<I apologize if this should be in Hardware-HDDs - I couldn't decide where it made more sense>

Windows Vista HP Desktop - System Disk is WD Caviar Blue 640Gb

Just bought a new 1Tb Caviar Black drive. Planned to make it the system drive after getting it all set up so it's installed in position 1 in the system and I was using the boot menu to select the actual system disk, now in position 3 to boot.

I used Easus Partition Master to partition the new drive it but didn't like the results. So I set it to delete the partitions and "wipe the drive" not realizing that "wipe the drive" was not what I wanted to do. The machine rebooted and was taking forever in the "wipe" phase so after a couple of hours and 2% completion I turned the machine off thinking that the only disk that was being affected by the procedure would be the new unpartitioned drive with nothing on it. (Prior to doing this I did some searching on the topic and consensus seemed to be that since it was not the system disk being formatted/wiped, it wouldn't have any affect at all. So much for that idea.)

Now I can't boot the machine. It asked if I wanted to do a startup repair and I said yes. But it failed. Then I got an "ERROR 100c" and now the machine keeps rebooting.

I used F8 to get to the menu where I tried to boot into Safe mode. Didn't work. There's a Repair option. That didn't work. I tried the "use last known good configuration to boot" and that didn't work - each time getting ERROR 100c.

I am absolutely clueless as to what to do.

When we first got the machine we made the 3 "Recovery CDs" but from what I can tell, they do not access any type of repair functions - only Recovery/Restore to Factory which I DON"T want to do - We're backed up onto Carbonite so ULTIMATELY I wouldn't lose anything but the hassle would be unbelievable. I really need to be able to fix this.

Please, anyone, help???

Also, since it keeps rebooting, I have no idea how to turn it off or when I can turn it off without doing more damage. I already tried selecting the "don't reboot on failure to start" but it didn't work.

I believe I've supplied the needed info but if not, let me know and I'll reply right away.

Thank you.


----------



## BuckS (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Can't Stop HDD Rebooting from ERROR 100c??? Please Help?*

Downloaded and used Vista Recovery (Repair) CD from here:

System Recovery Options - Vista Forums

and it made needed repairs to boot process and got me into my drive again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't Stop HDD Rebooting from ERROR 100c??? Please Help?*

Glad to hear you sorted this out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

